
An international union for IT ppl - maa5444
I think we are smart ppl but we are not paid what we deserve in a lot of locations... do you know any union or some open source platfrom where you can go and 
- check your rights
- how much you are worth
etc
like glassdooor but opensource<p>it would great having an association to which we could join and create a real network - fu@@ off LI
======
maa5444
I read this [https://www.techrepublic.com/article/it-unions-the-wrong-
app...](https://www.techrepublic.com/article/it-unions-the-wrong-approach-to-
achieving-a-noble-goal/)

